# Critical Skills VISA - Change in Employer



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

Dear Forum Members,

Please clarify my query.
I have a critical VISA that is valid for 5 years, however it is linked to my current employer with whom i am working.
In future, if i wish to change employers, do i need to apply fresh for a CS VISA application or am i free to work for any employer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Good day,

Techically you will have to apply for a new visa (and submit all the necessary documentation) so that the name of your new employer appears on your passport. 

In practice however not many people do this due to the cost, time and inconvenience associated with this process.


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Joe, however i am not sure if there are employer's willing to recruit candidates such way. In other words, Is it legal to do so?

I searched whole of internet and couldn't get a checklist of documents needed for "Change in Existing conditions" for critical skills VISA...I think this is the condition i must apply my VISA for..

Cheers


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

@ LegalMan & Experts,

Can you please throw some light on my situation?

Thanks!


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

*Change of Employer - Critical Skills VISA*

Hi,
I am in the same situation. I got critical skills permit for 5 years with employer name on VISA and want to move to other company. Can i apply for other companies using my current critical skills visa. 
DHA introduced critical skills VISA in place of Quota Permt + Exceptional Skills Permit.

Most of the Immigration websites stipulates that 
1.Critical Skills VISA category doesn’t tie you to a specific employer. So if you don’t like your company or if you get offered a better position, you’re free to move jobs without any hang-ups.
2.• The visa holder has freedom of movement between employers, provided that they always work in the occupation for which their visa was granted. 

Do i still have to go for VISA process again although i have 5 year Critical Skills valid VISA if I change the employer.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Ravi,

If you read my response above I did respond to this issue. The fact that DHA have written the name of your employer and job position in your CSV visa means that you have to go back again to VFS (and submit all those documents plus application fee again) and get an updated visa (should be a renewal visa if I am not mistaken). This is obviously a legal requirement. 
The previous old quota work permit did not require this as they did not specify the name of your employer on the visa . All you needed to do was to visit DHA once on an annual basis and get a letter from DHA confirming that you are still employed with your skilled category. 

One may ask, what will happen if I change my job every 3 or 6 months under the new CSV visa? Do I have to apply for a fresh visa with my new employer's name? Obviously yes, despite the huge inconvenience associated with this process.


----------

